# me importa un comino



## krolaina

Hola:

Vale...me ha hecho gracia ver hace un rato escrito *"me importa un comino".* ¿Por qué usamos el comino o el rábano para denotar falta de interés o importancia? ¿Alguien sabe de dónde salió ésto?. Curiosidad...

Que te importe una mi*rda, se entiende...

¿Otras frases que signifiquen poco interés por algo?.

Gracias.


----------



## bb008

krolaina said:


> Hola:
> 
> Vale...me ha hecho gracia ver hace un rato escrito *"me importa un comino".* ¿Por qué usamos el comino o el rábano para denotar falta de interés o importancia? ¿Alguien sabe de dónde salió ésto?. Curiosidad...
> 
> Que te importe una mi*rda, se entiende...
> 
> ¿Otras frases que signifiquen poco interés por algo?.
> 
> Gracias.


 
Creo yo que es que el comino, es menudo, pequeño, lo granitos son mínimos, al importarte un comino, estas diciendo que no te importa nada, casi nada lo mínimo, que te importe una mi*rda...te importa poco pues...será también a la cantidad de comino que usas en la comida, muy poco... vale también verdad...


----------



## Eva Maria

bb008 said:


> Creo yo que es que el comino, es menudo, pequeño, lo granitos son mínimos, al importarte un comino, estas diciendo que no te importa nada, casi nada lo mínimo, que te importe una mi*rda...te importa poco pues...será también a la cantidad de comino que usas en la comida, muy poco... vale también verdad...


 
Carol!!!!

De acuerdo con BB!

Respecto al "rábano", supongo que era una hortaliza poco valorada antaño, quizá porque se trataba de una raíz y debía arrancarse de la tierra. Era alimento del siervo de la gleba, por así decirlo.

Te has olvidado de la Rettbutleriana expresión "Me importa un bledo" (que por cierto, en la versión Scarlettiana que yo vi, el tipo decía "Francamente, querida, me importa un *comino*")

Eva M


----------



## CarolMamkny

krolaina said:


> Hola:
> 
> Vale...me ha hecho gracia ver hace un rato escrito *"me importa un comino".* ¿Por qué usamos el comino o el rábano para denotar falta de interés o importancia? ¿Alguien sabe de dónde salió ésto?. Curiosidad...
> 
> Que te importe una mi*rda, se entiende...
> 
> ¿Otras frases que signifiquen poco interés por algo?.
> 
> Gracias.


 
Bueno.. pues mi abuelo suele decir "me importa un chorizo"


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

Me importa un *pito*.

En plan vulgar, me importa un carajo.


----------



## Eva Maria

CarolMamkny said:


> Bueno.. pues mi abuelo suele decir "me importa un chorizo"


 
CarolMam,

Pero un chorizo es algo sabroso y sustancioso, y no se parece en nada a algo minúsculo o "despreciable" como un comino, un rábano y un bledo!

Krolaina, también te has olvidado de "Me importa un cojón" (Pero, ¿por qué un testículo? No es lo más valioso para un hombre? Es una expresión inventada por una mujer, a quien le importa un cojón el ídem? Y además, por qué sólo medio escroto? Será porque aunque pierdas uno siempre te quedará el otro?)

Eva M


----------



## bb008

PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Me importa un *pito*.
> 
> En plan vulgar, me importa un carajo.


 

Totalmente, en Venezuela también se dicen esas expresiones.


----------



## Berenguer

Eva Maria said:


> [...]
> 
> Te has olvidado de la Rettbutleriana expresión "Me importa un bledo" (que por cierto, en la versión Scarlettiana que yo vi, el tipo decía "Francamente, querida, me importa un *comino*")
> 
> Eva M



Curioso respecto a bledo, que también sea una planta...Parece ser que ni los cominos, ni los rábanos, ni los bledos, ni quizás alguna otra planta tienen  o tenían demasiada importancia.



PABLO DE SOTO said:


> Me importa un *pito*.
> 
> En plan vulgar, me importa un carajo.





Eva Maria said:


> [...]
> 
> Krolaina, también te has olvidado de "Me importa un cojón" (Pero, ¿por qué un testículo? No es lo más valioso para un hombre? Es una expresión inventada por una mujer, a quien le importa un cojón el ídem? Y además, por qué sólo medio escroto? Será porque aunque pierdas uno siempre te quedará el otro?)
> 
> Eva M



Al respecto de cojones y pitos o carajos, la que yo más suelo utilizar es multiplicativa de lo primero "*me importa tres pares de cojones*" (y como alternativa a "¡y una mierda (como el sombrero de un picaor)!" tendríamos el "y un cojón (de pato (viudo))". Si ya resulta extraño que a un hombre no le importe los atributos propios, más raro resulta que no le importen si son varios más....

Un saludo


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

¿Y por qué mandamos a la gente a freír espárragos? O quizás tengamos que abrir un hilo nuevo para esta pregunta... Por mí, me podéis mandar al "Formentor" a comer ensaimaditas...


----------



## PABLO DE SOTO

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> ¿Y por qué mandamos a la gente a freír espárragos? O quizás tengamos que abrir un hilo nuevo para esta pregunta... Por mí, me podéis mandar al "Formentera" a comer ensaimaditas...


 

Pensando en estas cosas yo también me acordé de la fritura de espárragos. que efectivamente merece otro hilo, pero supongo que puede venir de que freír espárragos es una cosa absurda, ya que no se comen fritos.


----------



## jonquiliser

Quizá no sea igual de habitual, pero también hay el pijo que no importa.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

jonquiliser said:


> Quizá no sea igual de habitual, pero también hay el pijo que no importa.


 
Cierto, Jonqui, yo también lo he oído alguna vez.


----------



## e.ma

jonquiliser said:


> Quizá no sea igual de habitual, pero también hay el pijo que no importa.


Creo que ese pijo en concreto es el mismo carajo que mencionaba el señor De Soto


----------



## María Madrid

¿Y los pimientos? Al fin y al cabo los pimientos debían de ser algún tipo de hortaliza muy exclusiva, ya que venía de América, demasiado cara como para no importar.

Espárragos fritos... no sé, si se hacen a la plancha, ¿por qué no fritos? ¿No será más bien que es muy laborioso hacerlos? (limpiarlos, escaldarlos, freírlos) Algo así como mandar a alguien a hacer puñetas, que también son muy laboriosas de hacer. Saludos,


----------



## krolaina

Guau chicos, gracias. No me había percatado yo del pimiento...

Evita, ¡qué raro que estés en un hilo de comida!

¿Y el higo? Me importa un higo... Realmente curioso.


----------



## JABON

De nuevo, Hola:
Por estos lares salvadoreños se acostumbra decir: me vale..., y a continuación se añade lo que a uno le plazca.
Puede mencionarse la flora mencionada o cualquier denostación apropiada al momento.


----------



## ECOMPIANI

Yo he escuchado por mi tierra:

Me importa un sorbete !
Me importa un cacahuate !

En fin...

Saludos...


----------



## esedex

"No se me importa un pito que las mujeres tengan los senos como magnolias o como pasas de higo; un cutis de durazno o de papel de lija. Le doy una importancia igual a cero, al hecho de que amanezcan con un aliento afrodisíaco o con un aliento insecticida. Soy perfectamente capaz de soportarles una nariz que sacaría el primer premio en una exposición de zanahorias; ¡pero eso si! - y en esto soy irreductible- no les perdono, bajo ningún pretexto, que no sepan volar. Si no saben volar ¡ pierden el tiempo las que pretenden seducirme!"

* Oliverio Girondo
Poema I del libro Espantapájaros*


----------



## Lord Delfos

Mi teoría es que hubo pocas frases originales (que sí tenían sentido en su época), y que después la gente le fue agregando cosas porque sí.

Quizás la frase original era "me importa un pepino" porque en esa época el pepino era despreciado (bueno, ahora también...). Después la gente hizo un paralelismo con otras verduras u hortalizas y fueron surgiendo frases muy alejadas del original.

En Argentina, por ejemplo, existe el "me importa un pito". De ahí surgieron expresiones como "me importa tres pitos" o "me importa tres carajos" (por algún motivo siempre es 3) o "me importa un XYZ" donde XYZ es algún nombre vulgar para el pene (pito en Argentina es pene).

Dentro de cien años alguien se va a preguntar ¿Porqué es "me importa un dolape con polera"? Y la respuesta va a estar en el pasado de "dolape con polera": pelado con polera (pelado es el miembro viril).

Por cierto, qué vergüenza me da decir "dolape con polera"...  Conste que lo hago para ejemplificar y nada más...


----------



## Antpax

Hola Krol: 

No vale poner estos hilos tan tarde, cuando yo no estoy, con lo que a mí me gustan. Ya que lo habéis dicho casi todo, sólo quedan las vulgares. Que le vamos a hacer, es mi sino.

Bueno, empiezo con una suave "me la trae al pairo", ni idea de donde vendrá la frase  en cuestión.

Una variante de "me importa un cojón o me importa un huevo"--- "me chupa un huevo", no tan oída pero más impactante.

Y para terminar las clásicas "me la pela" y "me la suda" y sus variantes más cañeras que de momento vamos a dejar. Bueno no, "me suda la p*lla".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Lord Delfos said:


> En Argentina, por ejemplo, existe el "me importa un pito". De ahí surgieron expresiones como "me importa tres pitos" o "me importa tres carajos" (por algún motivo siempre es 3) o "me importa un XYZ" donde XYZ es algún nombre vulgar para el pene (pito en Argentina es pene).


 
Aquí también decimos lo de los tres pitos. Y sí: curioso que sea tres y no otra cantidad.

Madrileñitos: ¿existe "me importa un churro" o me lo invento yo? Es que creo que me suena...


----------



## Antpax

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Aquí también decimos lo de los tres pitos. Y sí: curioso que sea tres y no otra cantidad.
> 
> Madrileñitos: ¿existe "me importa un churro" o me lo invento yo? Es que creo que me suena...


 
Yo no me atrevo a decir de manera tajante que no existe, pero no me suena para nada, pero se entendería sin problemas.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Lord Delfos said:


> o "me importa un XYZ" donde XYZ es algún nombre vulgar para el pene (pito en Argentina es pene).
> 
> Por cierto, qué vergüenza me da decir "dolape con polera"...  Conste que lo hago para ejemplificar y nada más...


 
¡Se nos había olvidado el pepino!. También tiene su parte sexual...qué cosas! Que no te de verguenza,me ha encantado la explicación. 



Antpax said:


> sólo quedan las vulgares. Que le vamos a hacer, es mi sino.


 
  (Te esperaré para otro hilo...no pueden faltar tus explicaciones).



TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Madrileñitos: ¿existe "me importa un churro" o me lo invento yo? Es que creo que me suena...


 
Pues yo no lo he oído. Claro que churro también tiene su connotación erótica ¿pero qué nos pasa hoy? Es curiosísimo...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Antpax said:


> ¿y no lo son? Algunos hasta llevan ya el capuchón puesto.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
¡Pero qué ocurrente, Toniet!

Por cierto, al parecer hay cuatro almas en este mundo (y no más, según el amigo Google) que sí dicen "me importa un churro"

MeImportaUnChurro


----------



## Rodopea

Hola a todos:

Tradu: 
Si escribes "importa un churro" en páginas de español salen 400. Parece que se usa.

http://www.google.es/search?hl=es&q=%22importa+un+churro%22&meta=lr%3Dlang_es


----------



## aceituna

Otra: me importa un cuerno.

No había oído en la vida la del chorizo ni la del churro...


----------



## taichifan

Hola
Cuando yo era pequeño también solíamos decir (puede que influenciados por el anuncio de televisión) 'A mi, plin! (yo duermo en Pikolin)


----------



## bb008

Hola:

Hay una tipo pregunta:

"¡¿Preguntáme, preguntáme si me importa?!"

Por supuesto la respuesta es: "Para nada"...


----------



## aceituna

Me importa menos que la final femenina de petanca de Malabo.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

aceituna said:


> Me importa menos que la final femenina de petanca de Malabo.


 
¿En serio? ¿Y eso quién lo dice? Cuidadín que una amiga mía es de ahí (¡de Malabo!) y se podría ofender... ¡Se lo voy a contar!


----------



## aceituna

Lo cierto es que sólo lo he oído una vez a un amigo mío, y me imagino que se lo inventó en ese momento... 

Y realmente no recuerdo exactamente si era Malabo u otro lugar....

¡que no se ofenda nadie, por favor!


----------



## Atilano

Se me da un ardite. Me sale por una friolera.


----------



## krolaina

Atilano said:


> Se me da un ardite. Me sale por una friolera.


 
¿De dónde son estas expresiones, Atilano? 
La segunda frase me suena a cuando tienes que desembolsar una cantidad importante de dinero ("me sale por la friolera de 9000 euros", por ejemplo).
¿Se utiliza para decir "a mí me da igual/no me importa nada"?.
Gracias, Atilano.


----------



## Dudu678

Pues a mí todo esto se me da una higa.


----------



## Berenguer

krolaina said:


> ¿De dónde son estas expresiones, Atilano?
> La segunda frase me suena a cuando tienes que desembolsar una cantidad importante de dinero ("me sale por la friolera de 9000 euros", por ejemplo).
> ¿Se utiliza para decir "a mí me da igual/no me importa nada"?.
> Gracias, Atilano.



La expresión de Atilano es castellana, pero hacía mucho tiempo que no oía lo del ardite. Un ardite era una moneda castellana, que que yo sepa funcionó allá por la época de Felipe II (y España era un Imperio), y esta moneda tenía muy poco valor. De ahí lo de "no dársele ni un ardite".
En cuanto a la segunda, ciertemente coincido contigo Krola, en que siempre he oído lo de "friolera" tal y como lo explicas. En esa construcción que nos apunta Atilano, la desconocía.
Un saludo


----------



## Alexis Advance

Una duda: ¿No debería ser "Me importa *como/tanto como* un comino"?

¿Por qué se omite ese "como"? ¿Tal vez porque es una expresión vulgar?


----------



## e.ma

No es nada vulgar. Se omite porque aquí "un comino" funciona como medida de cantidad, y la frase es paralela a otras como "pesa un gramo" o "me gusta un montón", en las que tampoco hay comparación y, consecuentemente, ni "tanto" ni "como"


----------



## Alexis Advance

e.ma said:


> No es nada vulgar. Se omite porque aquí "un comino" funciona como medida de cantidad, y la frase es paralela a otras como "pesa un gramo" o "me gusta un montón", en las que tampoco hay comparación y, consecuentemente, ni "tanto" ni "como"


Me has aclarado muy bien mi duda.

Gracias colega por tu concisa explicación.


----------



## e.ma

Alexis Advance said:


> Me has aclarado muy bien mi duda.
> 
> Gracias colega por tu concisa explicación.



Me alegra oírlo


----------



## krolaina

Berenguer said:


> La expresión de Atilano es castellana, pero hacía mucho tiempo que no oía lo del ardite. Un ardite era una moneda castellana, que que yo sepa funcionó allá por la época de Felipe II (y España era un Imperio), y esta moneda tenía muy poco valor. De ahí lo de "no dársele ni un ardite".


 
Perfecto Berenguer, ¡hasta el apunte histórico! Gracias. 
He visto que la moneda era originaria de Navarra y que circuló por Sevilla hasta comienzos del siglo XVI. Interesante, sí señor.


----------



## Talant

Antpax said:


> Bueno, empiezo con una suave "me la trae al pairo", ni idea de donde vendrá la frase  en cuestión.
> Ant



Que lo confirme algún navegante, pero "el pairo" es la posición de un barco en la cual tiene recogidas las velas y (creo) ofrece el costado al viento para quedarse lo más quieto posible, en espera. No sé si incluso echa el ancla si está a profundidad no excesiva.

Si "te la trae al pairo" significa que la tienes en espera, relajada. Lo que no pregunto es qué tienes en espera pues se sobreentiende, como en muchas frases españolas.

Saludos


----------



## Jellby

krolaina said:


> Vale...me ha hecho gracia ver hace un rato escrito *"me importa un comino".* ¿Por qué usamos el comino o el rábano para denotar falta de interés o importancia? ¿Alguien sabe de dónde salió ésto?. Curiosidad...



Sin caer en la malsonancia, puede importar:

Un comino
Un rábano
Un bledo
Un pimiento
Un pepino
Un pito
...

Con algunos también puede importar tres en vez de uno.


----------



## e.ma

Talant said:


> Que lo confirme algún navegante, pero "el pairo" es la posición de un barco en la cual tiene recogidas las velas y (creo) ofrece el costado al viento para quedarse lo más quieto posible, en espera. No sé si incluso echa el ancla si está a profundidad no excesiva.
> 
> Si "te la trae al pairo" significa que la tienes en espera, relajada. Lo que no pregunto es qué tienes en espera pues se sobreentiende, como en muchas frases españolas.
> 
> Saludos



Al pairo es cuando el barco está quieto, sí, pero con las velas tendidas (y el ancla, normalmente, recogida), y para lograrlo se lo pone de cara al viento... 
Aunque entiendo que en el mundo no existe más que lo Único, no veo aquí tan clara la referencia sexual: "me trae al pairo" (nunca lo oí con ese "la") es como decir "me deja parado", y en el verbo "parar" caben más significados además del sexual, creo yo (¿o será que soy de miras demasiado amplias?).


¿Ha dicho alguien "me trae al fresco"?


----------



## Antpax

Talant said:


> Que lo confirme algún navegante, pero "el pairo" es la posición de un barco en la cual tiene recogidas las velas y (creo) ofrece el costado al viento para quedarse lo más quieto posible, en espera. No sé si incluso echa el ancla si está a profundidad no excesiva.
> 
> Si "te la trae al pairo" significa que la tienes en espera, relajada. Lo que no pregunto es qué tienes en espera pues se sobreentiende, como en muchas frases españolas.
> 
> Saludos


 
Gracias Talant. La verdad es que sí conocía el término marinero, pero no conseguía encontrar la relación con el significado de que no te importa, ahora lo veo más claro.

Ant


----------



## ToñoTorreón

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Yo tenía una profesora en la universidad que sostenía que todo objeto largo era un símbolo fálico; según ella, hasta los bolígrafos eran fálicos... En fin...


 
A veces un habano es sólo un habano... jajajajaaj

En México decimos "me vale madre". Pero eso de la madre tiene una cantidad de significados enormes, dependiendo del contexto.

Si algo está a toda madre, es lo mejor.
Si algo no vale madre, no tiene valor.
Si algo está de poca madre, es magnífico.
Si alguien no tiene madre, es un hijo de la chingada (otra palabra con una miríada de significados),

Y para qué le sigo...


----------



## Atilano

krolaina said:


> Se me da un ardite. me sale por una friolera ¿De dónde son estas expresiones, Atilano?
> La segunda frase me suena a cuando tienes que desembolsar una cantidad importante de dinero ("me sale por la friolera de 9000 euros", por ejemplo).
> ¿Se utiliza para decir "a mí me da igual/no me importa nada"?.
> Gracias, Atilano.


No te sé decir, pero creo que son tradicionales y castizas, al menos en España, para expresar eso: no me importa nada.
Friolera, que es tanto como fruslería, cosa de poco valor, se usa a menudo con el sentido contrario, por ironía.


----------



## Argótide

A  ver, aquí la mayoría de las variantes han sido aportadas por españoles. He aquí mi granito de arena en cuanto a expresiones que denotan indiferencia del otro lado del charco:

En Honduras:
"Sopletear" o "sopletear el eje" (bastante malsonante), usada como "Me sopletea que tú quieras...", etc.
"valer / valer charra / valer chancleta"
(por cierto que en varios países latinoamericanos usamos esto de "valer", que luego Alejandro Sans adoptó en la versión mexicana (valer madre) en su canción _No es lo mismo._
En México:
aparte de "valer" y "valer madre", existen las variantes populares de "valer gorro" y "valer wilson".  Muy vulgar: "valer verga".
También está "venir guango"
Y luego "resbalársele (a uno)", como en _¿Sabes qué? ¡Se me resbala!_
Otra expresíón curiosa mexicana es "¡e' lo madre!"
Perú:
llegar, llegar al pincho (esta última es malsonante)
Colombia:
"Valer" y "valer huevo"
Y aparte de las casi mundiales "importar un comino / pepino", está "importar un culo", malsonante.
Guatemala:
"pelar el riel", con versiones más groseras como "pelar el culo / pelar la estaca / pelar la verga."
Chile:
pa' mí maní


----------



## rodado

Hola, la expreción Me importa un comino, la usamos mucho aqui en cuba pero, yo creo que se deba , por que le damos poca importancia a esté, por su olor y tamaño.

saludos desde Cuba 
rodado


----------



## Eva Maria

rodado said:


> Hola, la expreción Me importa un comino, la usamos mucho aqui en cuba pero, yo creo que se deba , por que le damos poca importancia a esté, por su olor y tamaño.
> 
> saludos desde Cuba
> rodado


 
Atilano y su ardite me han echo pensar en "me importa un ochavo", expresión equivalente e imagino que igual de antigua. 

Sin embargo, jamás se habrá oído decir "me importa un maravedí de oro", ni tampoco "me importa un maravedí de plata", ni siquiera "me importa una moneda de vellón"!!!

Eva M


----------



## e.ma

Eva Maria said:


> Atilano y su ardite me han echo pensar en "me importa un ochavo", expresión equivalente e imagino que igual de antigua.
> 
> Sin embargo, jamás se habrá oído decir "me importa un maravedí de oro", ni tampoco "me importa un maravedí de plata", ni siquiera "me importa una moneda de vellón"!!!
> 
> Eva M



Porque esas tres son monedas valiosas, y nadie habría dicho que le importaban poco; igual que es lógico "me importa un comino" pero no "me importa una brizna de azafrán" (más pequeña que el comino, pero mucho más valiosa). Yo creo que el quid está en precio: el comino debía ser de las cosas más baratas


----------



## krolaina

e.ma said:


> Aunque entiendo que en el mundo no existe más que lo Único, no veo aquí tan clara la referencia sexual: "me trae al pairo" (nunca lo oí con ese "la") es como decir "me deja parado", y en el verbo "parar" caben más significados además del sexual, creo yo (¿o será que soy de miras demasiado amplias?).


 
Hola e.ma,

Yo tampoco veo mucho la connotación sexual SIN el artículo. Me trae al pairo, me la trae floja, me la suda etc, etc, etc...¡a qué le ves el sentido!?



Argótide said:


> En Honduras:
> "Sopletear" o "sopletear el eje" (bastante malsonante), usada como "Me sopletea que tú quieras...", etc.
> "valer / valer charra / valer chancleta"
> (por cierto que en varios países latinoamericanos usamos esto de "valer", que luego Alejandro Sans adoptó en la versión mexicana (valer madre) en su canción _No es lo mismo._
> En México:
> aparte de "valer" y "valer madre", existen las variantes populares de "valer gorro" y "valer wilson". Muy vulgar: "valer verga".
> También está "venir guango"
> Y luego "resbalársele (a uno)", como en _¿Sabes qué? ¡Se me resbala!_
> Otra expresíón curiosa mexicana es "¡e' lo madre!"
> Perú:
> llegar, llegar al pincho (esta última es malsonante)
> Colombia:
> "Valer" y "valer huevo"
> Y aparte de las casi mundiales "importar un comino / pepino", está "importar un culo", malsonante.
> Guatemala:
> "pelar el riel", con versiones más groseras como "pelar el culo / pelar la estaca / pelar la verga."
> Chile:
> pa' mí maní


 
Argótide, ¡qué buena lista!. Por aquí diríamos "me la resbala". (Mira e.ma, otra).



e.ma said:


> Yo creo que el quid está en precio: el comino debía ser de las cosas más baratas


 
Cierto, y sin embargo no decimos "me importa un perejil", que ya no es que sea barato, ¡es que te lo regalan!. Curioso...


----------



## Dudu678

krolaina said:


> Cierto, y sin embargo no decimos "me importa un perejil", que ya no es que sea barato, ¡es que te lo regalan!. Curioso...



Quizá todavía no, pero me acabas de dar una buenísima idea.


----------



## Photographe

Dicha expresión se usa poco, y me parece que su utilización fue mayor en generaciones anteriores.
Hace años que en Chile se han impuesto los términos *vale callampa *y *vale hongo* para referirse a la misma idea.

Y por cierto, "*Me importa un pucho*" (pucho=cigarro, pero creo que se refiere más a la colilla en este caso) está dentro de nuestro vocabulario chileno.



Argótide said:


> Chile:
> pa' mí maní


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

krolaina said:


> Guau chicos, gracias. No me había percatado yo del pimiento...
> 
> Evita, ¡qué raro que estés en un hilo de comida!
> 
> ¿Y el higo? Me importa un higo... Realmente curioso.


 
'Me importa un higo' no es más que la versión semimoderna del clásico 'Se me da una higa' , entendiéndose por 'higa' una cosa despreciable o sin valor alguno. 

Mis más rendidas disculpas por emplear una frase en inglés en un foro exclusivo de español. Borro la frase intrusa y la sustituyo por algo parecido en español.


----------



## VitroBlue

La clásica por acá es "me vale madres", no me pregunten porqué.
Pero he oído gente que dice "eso se me resbala" y me los imagino cubiertos de teflón xD


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

También se dice 'Me importa un bledo', amés de otras frases en que el comino o el bledo se sustituyen por palabras malsonantes o malolientes.


----------



## OFOL

Nunca había escuchado esa variante idiomática para significar que a uno algo no le importa. Y fue precisamente el haber visto un correo electrónico que decía que alguien le "importaba un sorbete" determinada situación, fue lo que me hizo entrar en la red a ahondar un poco en su significado, aun cuando por el contexto del mismo se deducía nítidamente lo que se quería significar


----------



## Calambur

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> ¿Y por qué mandamos a la gente a freír espárragos?





PABLO DE SOTO said:


> ...supongo que puede venir de que freír espárragos es una cosa absurda, ya que no se comen fritos.


De los espárragos, no sé, pero por aquí *mandamos a freír churros*, que esos sí salen fritos.


krolaina said:


> Por aquí diríamos "me la resbala".





VitroBlue said:


> Pero he oído gente que dice "eso se me resbala" y me los imagino cubiertos de teflón xD


Por aquí, solamente *me resbala*, o *me patina.*


----------



## Naticruz

krolaina said:


> Hola:
> 
> Vale...me ha hecho gracia ver hace un rato escrito *"me importa un comino".* ¿Por qué usamos el comino o el rábano para denotar falta de interés o importancia? ¿Alguien sabe de dónde salió ésto?. Curiosidad...
> 
> Que te importe una mi*rda, se entiende...
> 
> ¿Otras frases que signifiquen poco interés por algo?.
> 
> Gracias.


En mi relación de expresiones españolas se encuentran las siguientes, todas avaladas por el DUE, de María Moliner:

Me importa un pimiento
…..un pepino
…..un ardite
…..una higa
…..un pitoche
…..un pujés

además de las otras que ya han sido mencionadas por los demás foreros.

Un saludo


----------



## miguel64086

Bueno, ya que el hilo degradó para lo vulgar:
En Chile, un dicho muy vulgar dice "me importa una raja"  (sindo raja = la linea de culo).


¿Por qué decir "me importa un carajo" es vulgar? Yo pensaba que "carajo" era la cáscara o vaina de las arvejas, etc
Por lo cual un amigo venezolano solía decir "me importa una vaina".


----------



## Aviador

miguel64086 said:


> [...]
> ¿Por qué decir "me importa un carajo" es vulgar? Yo pensaba que "carajo" era la cáscara o vaina de las arvejas, etc
> Por lo cual un amigo venezolano solía decir "me importa una vaina".


Porque _carajo_ es un sinónimo vulgar y, para muchos, malsonante de _pene_.



miguel64086 said:


> En Chile, un dicho muy vulgar dice "me importa una raja"  (sindo raja = la linea de culo).


Así es. Por lo menos para mí, es extremadamente malsonante y de un matiz agresivo. De hecho, es el tipo de expresiones que se usa para denostar.
Otro giro muy popular en Chile es "_no estoy ni ahí_" que hizo famoso el tenista Marcelo Ríos.
También se ha hecho popular aquí "_vale callampa_". _Callampa_ es una palabra de origen quechua que significa _hongo_, _seto_.
Argótide menciona más arriba que en Chile se usa la rima "_pa' mí, maní_". Creo que vale recordar que _maní_ es el nombre que aquí usamos para el _cacahuate_ o _cacahuete_, palabras que aquí no se usan en absoluto.
Por último, la expresión "_me importa un comino_", que origina este hilo, aquí se usa muchísimo.

Saludos.


----------

